

Get Started Building Websites With Django - edw519
http://www.webmonkey.com/tutorial/Get_Started_With_Django

======
riklomas
I found this article on Webmonkey to be a slightly better introduction into
Django:

[http://www.webmonkey.com/tutorial/Install_Django_and_Build_Y...](http://www.webmonkey.com/tutorial/Install_Django_and_Build_Your_First_App)

~~~
riklomas
And of course, there's always the Django Book: <http://www.djangobook.com/>

